# Mentor Pattern Bolters!!!



## Corson (Jul 2, 2008)

I saw any awesome pic on Mentor Pattern boltguns and was trying to find more info about them. Anyone know where I should look?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like a fan made pic to me. The giveaway: the Mentor SAW, the scopes and the vertical grips. That and the fact the furniture towards the barrel seems to be based around a H&K G36.

Pretty cool though.


----------



## Algrim Whitefang (Jan 16, 2010)

As cool as these look, I have to concur with Jacobite. Looks like another case of fanon to me! As a former solider (and unit armorer) myself, I recognize many "real-world" components from modern firearms on these bolter designs. Excellent efforts though!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I do like the bullpup designs, and the stocks on some of them.
Bolters without a butt have always annoyed me !


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

wouldn't holding those bullpup designs be rather uncomfortable? It looks as if the magazine would really bang into the wrist of the weilder. Also, isn't the idea behind the bullpup to make the weapon shorter? All of the Boltgun designs (not Boltpistol/Storm Bolters etc) look the same size. Am I wrrooooong?

GFP


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The butt's been nicked from a plasma gun, the SAW is a hash up of the master-crafted bolter found in the old rulebook, minus the skull ended barrel. Then the plas is clearly a cut and shut job, as are the M36s and the bullpups. The silencer/GL attachments are clearly basic add-ons, and so on so forth.

Very nice ideas, but almost certainly as the others have said, fanon.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> wouldn't holding those bullpup designs be rather uncomfortable? It looks as if the magazine would really bang into the wrist of the weilder. Also, isn't the idea behind the bullpup to make the weapon shorter? All of the Boltgun designs (not Boltpistol/Storm Bolters etc) look the same size. Am I wrrooooong?
> 
> GFP


It's to increase the barrel length while maintaining the standard weapon length. The weapons could get shorter, but they aren't necessarily meant to be shorter than your standard rifle. 

Now, onto these bolters...... WANT. Those are like the beautiful bastard children of sex and death. Gimme! 

Though they seem to me that they would look cooler on IG spec-ops than marines.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I do like the bullpup designs, and the stocks on some of them.
> Bolters without a butt have always annoyed me !


Given that Space Marine's can 'see' through their bolters and the strength of power armour, butt's are not really necessary.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sure they are, a long thing is easier to point accurately than a short thing, doesn't matter how strong you are.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It would also have the added bonus of stabilizing the weapon.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

would love to see forge world or some other talented model company make these, they are sweet, and that bull-pup bolter is sooooo sexy!!!!!!!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

There we go, someone email forge world, we want bullpup pattern bolters :biggrin:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Maxmini make some I think


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think Azrael has one. Of course, it is moulded into him and is a combi blaster to boot, but heyho.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Hmm, I may dig out the bitzbox and green stuff later, maybe I can try and knock something together


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Anvil Industries have a lot of weapons that have a Bolter/Autogun feel to them, plus some nice SM substitutes.

Cheers,
Micklez


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Why of why would they go with the SUSAT....


----------

